
Burning issue: how fashion's love of leather is fuelling the fires in the Amazon - occitan
https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2019/aug/29/burning-issue-how-fashions-love-of-leather-is-fuelling-the-fires-in-the-amazon
======
aurizon
leather sales have plummeted, there is a glut of leather on world markets. The
lower grades are being buried in landfills.
[https://fortune.com/2019/08/09/cowhide-glut-americans-
devour...](https://fortune.com/2019/08/09/cowhide-glut-americans-devour-beef-
and-buy-less-leather-jackets-more-vegan-fashion/)

